
We fixed our on call process to avoid engineer burnout - kiyanwang
https://www.intercom.com/blog/rapid-response-how-we-developed-an-on-call-team-at-intercom
======
pmiller2
Something is missing from this story. How do you go from “on call is stressful
and disruptive to people’s lives” straight to “we’re creating a voluntary on-
call rotation, and people are jumping at the chance?”

~~~
oarsinsync
They paid you if you volunteered to be part of the on call group. Previously,
it was mandatory and the majority only got TOIL.

~~~
pmiller2
I’m still a little skeptical. Given how they described the on call rotation
before, it would have to be a pretty significant pay bump to get people to
jump at the opportunity, IMO.

~~~
oarsinsync
You’d be surprised how often people will jump for an extra $200/week.
Especially if you’re going from one week in four (TOIL for incident time) to
one week in six or seven (TOIL for incident time + $200 regardless) on the
promise that things will get better. You can always un-volenteer if after a
few rounds it’s clear things aren’t getting better, but the initial position
is already better than the starting point.

